# Modchipsdirect Positive Experience



## digipimp75 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey all,

Just wanted to let you know that modchipsdirect.com is safe, legit, and they ship unbelievably fast.  I ordered my Gateway 3DS last Saturday, and it was on my doorstep Wednesday morning!     They're based in the U.S. (New York), and I'm in PA, so it wasn't too far.  Anyway, I just noticed that the price of the Gateway dropped from $74.95 to $71.50 since I ordered, but it might be a temporary thing. 

So far I'm loving this thing.   Very easy to setup, and no problems so far running it on my blue/black 3DS XL.   Looking forward to multirom, and then this thing will be perfect for what it does.


----------



## OncRN (Dec 7, 2014)

digipimp75 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that modchipsdirect.com is safe, legit, and they ship unbelievably fast. I ordered my Gateway 3DS last Saturday, and it was on my doorstep Wednesday morning!  They're based in the U.S. (New York), and I'm in PA, so it wasn't too far. Anyway, I just noticed that the price of the Gateway dropped from $74.95 to $71.50 since I ordered, but it might be a temporary thing.
> 
> So far I'm loving this thing. Very easy to setup, and no problems so far running it on my blue/black 3DS XL. Looking forward to multirom, and then this thing will be perfect for what it does.


 

Good info to have- thanks for the review.


----------

